# Definitive Tech Procinema 5.1/7.1/9.2



## starkInd (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi there,

I need review on the below configuration & help me select the best.

Room Size: 16x25 (feet)

Option 1 (5.1ch on-wall system)

Def Tech Pro Cinema 1000+
Maranta SR5010 AVR 

Option 2 (7.1ch on-wall system)

Def Tech Pro Cinema 1000+ 
Def Tech Pro Monitor 1000 (2ch)
Maranta SR5010 AVR

Option 3 (9.2ch on-wall system)

Def Tech Pro Cinema 1000+ 
Def Tech Pro Monitor 1000 (4ch) 
Def Tech Pro Sub 1000 
Maranta SR6010 AVR 


I am looking to buy only from the Definitive range & selected the ProCimena/ProMonitor as i am tight on budget.


Looking forward to your inputs.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I see a subwoofer and blu-ray player mentioned in only one configuration, and those two are in different systems. Were those just omissions or will the systems be configured that differently?


----------



## starkInd (Jan 29, 2014)

ProCinema 1000+ already has a Pro Sub 1000, hence i have not added in the 5.1 & 7.1 system.
Its seen only in 9.2ch option since i would need a extra apart from the one in ProCinema 1000+


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I didn't realize the '+' designated a full system in DefTech parlance, so I looked right past that. On to your question...

Most of the movie soundtracks today don't encode much more than 5 channels of information, so getting extra speakers doesn't always provide a noticeable benefit. Generally what happens is if you have more speakers than there are audio tracks your AVR will 'upconvert' the soundtrack and create output for those extra speakers. Some receivers can be configured not to do that, so you'll get no sound from the ones where the original soundtrack doesn't have content. For me I see little benefit beyond 5 speakers, maybe 7. 9 strikes me as more than you'll find a use for, but that's just my 02.

Looking at the capabilities of the ProSub 1000 makes me feel a single unit won't be able to handle a room that size. Duals will fill the volume of space better but you still won't get very deep bass. If you're looking for an immersive experience when watching movies you'll need to get something a little bigger.


----------



## starkInd (Jan 29, 2014)

The reason i am thinking of 7.1 or 9.2ch system is because of the seating arrangement. I am planning for at least 2rows & may try fitting 3rows of seating. 

In case of the sub, i too agree with you. Need to check with the pricing & try upgrading it.

Also i am concerned about the capabilities of ProMonitor1000 as LR & ProCenter2000 as the centre. This is considering the 25feet of length.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

starkInd said:


> Also i am concerned about the capabilities of ProMonitor1000 as LR & ProCenter2000 as the centre. This is considering the 25feet of length.


If you're sitting 20+ feet away then this is a legitimate concern because those speakers are not all that large.


----------

